

For much of the world, the US is on sale at discount prices - daviday
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/20/business/20invest.html?ex=1358485200&en=0411d3365138f972&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
ivankirigin
One sentence description of why trade deficits mean little and currency
exchanges tend to equalize for areas of similar productivity.

